# Schnur beim Bespulen auf Rolle befestigen - wie am besten??



## drathy (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich wollte mal eben hören, wie man am besten die Schnur beim Bespulen einer neuen Rolle auf dieser befestigt? Eine Öse ist nicht vorhanden... Heute Abend ist es nämlich mal wieder so weit eine neue Rolle zu bespulen, und diesmal möchte ich es gerne "richtig" machen!

Ich habe sie bislang immer "irgendwie" festgeknotet, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, möchte ich teilweise nicht, dass mir mal ein "Großer" die komplette Schnur von der Rolle zieht, da ich dann so meine Befürchtungen habe, wenn Ihr versteht, was ich meine... |uhoh:  

Könnt Ihr mir mal beschreiben, wie Ihr das immer macht, oder kennt Ihr ggf. sogar einen bebilderten Guide...

Gibt es da Unterschiede zwischen der Befestigung von geflochtener/monofiler Schnur? Ich bespule heute Abend 2 Rollen - eine mit Monofiler (30er) und eine mit Geflochtener (16er)....

Danke schonmal im Voraus!

Viele Grüße,
Drathy


----------



## Kröte (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schnur beim Bespulen auf Rolle befestigen - wie am besten??*

hallo drathy 

einfach eine schlaufe binden, schnur durchführen und gegen die kurbelrichtung über den spulenkern legen. diese schlaufe zieht sich dann fest und die schnur kann sich nicht mitdrehen.
funktioniert aber nur mit mono


----------



## melis (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schnur beim Bespulen auf Rolle befestigen - wie am besten??*

Mache ich genauso!!


----------



## drathy (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schnur beim Bespulen auf Rolle befestigen - wie am besten??*

Hallo!

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Das mit der Schlaufe leuchtet ein, so habe ich das auch meist gemacht... 

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, das "gegen die Kurbelrichtung über den Spulenkern legen" |kopfkrat 

Normal wickelt sich die Schnur beim Drehen der Kurbel ja im Uhrzeigersinn auf, wenn man von oben auf die Rolle schaut...mir ist nicht klar, wie ich sie entgegengesetzt und vor allem über welchen Kern, legen soll...sry... :c 

Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## uziegler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schnur beim Bespulen auf Rolle befestigen - wie am besten??*

Also, ich benutze eigentlich schon immer den Spulenachsenknoten. Bisher allerdings nur mit Mono-Schnur. Der zieht sich schön fest und bisher konnte ich den auch durch Zug nicht wieder lösen. Beim Neubespulen war Abschneiden angesagt.
Hier der Link:
http://www.petry.newcon.de/Knoten.htm#Spulenachsknoten


----------



## Knispel (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schnur beim Bespulen auf Rolle befestigen - wie am besten??*

Ich mache seit den 46 Jahre die ich jetzt angle , eine Schlaufe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schnur beim Bespulen auf Rolle befestigen - wie am besten??*

Am sichersten ist eine Unterwicklung auf dem Spulenkern mit Tape. Wer mag auch mit Doppelklebeband, aber selbst Malerabklebeband reicht, idealerweise in der Breite/Höhe des Spulenkerns. Die scharfkantigen Befestigungsösen im Kern klebe ich so auch lieber zu. Dann sind alle Knoten gleiche gegen Durchdrehen gesichert.


----------



## drathy (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schnur beim Bespulen auf Rolle befestigen - wie am besten??*

Wow, danke für all Eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen! Besonders die Seite mit den Knoten ist klasse... :m

Ich werde mir das hier noch weiter anschauen und dann heute Abend sehen, welchen Knoten/welche Befestigungsart ich verwenden werde...also immer her mit weiteren Meinungen/Erfahrungen! :q


----------



## j4ni (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schnur beim Bespulen auf Rolle befestigen - wie am besten??*

Moin,

also mono halt wie oben beschrieben, wobei ich da auch die Schlaufenvariante und nicht die Knotenvariante benutze. Wenn du aber geflochtene nicht "klebst" wie AngelDet beschreibt solltest du auf jeden Fall mit einigen Metern monofiler Schnurr unterfüttern. Also einfach wie gehabt die Mono auf der Rolle befestigen und dann mit einem Blutknoten und evtl nem zusätzlichen Tropfen Sekundenkleber die geflochtetene und die monofile Schnurr verbinden. Wenn du dass nicht machst, kann es bei geflochtener passieren, dass du kurbelst und kurbelst aber die Schnurr sich als ganzes mitdreht.

edit: falls der Blutknoten nicht bekannt ist, den findest du endweder in jedem Lehrbuch oder auch auf dem oben angegebenen Link


----------



## drathy (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schnur beim Bespulen auf Rolle befestigen - wie am besten??*

So, habe die Rollen nun bespult. Habe es mit ner Schlaufe gemacht, da ich es mit dem Spulenachsenknoten anscheinend nicht richtig hinbekommen habe! #c 

Sehr komisch eigentlich, da die Zeichnung ja recht deutlich und der Knoten nicht sonderlich schwer ist. Wenn ich dann allerdings kräftig gezogen habe und dabei die Spule ein wenig bewegt habe, dann hat sich der Knoten wieder aufgezogen. Ok, mit nem Fisch an der Angel würde das vielleicht nicht passieren, da dann die Spule ja nicht hin und her bewegt wird, aber vertraut habe ich dem Knoten nicht nicht wirklich.  

Daher meine Frage, ist das vielleicht normal, dass man den Knoten so "leicht" lösen kann?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schnur beim Bespulen auf Rolle befestigen - wie am besten??*

Moin Drathy,

diesen Knoten benutze ich nicht! Ich vertraue auf den "Arbor-Knoten"
Hier eine Variante:
http://www.onderlijnenvooropzee.nl/knopen/knoten/Arbor_Knoten.htm
Man kann den halben Schlag am Ende der Schnur allerdings auch gleich zu Anfang machen, und dann entsprechend trimmen. Ist meiner Meinung nach einfacher, als mittendrin in der Spule zu schnippeln!

Davon aber mal ab: wenn ein Fisch mir meine Schnur bis auf den Kern runterzieht, hilft meistens nur abschnippeln!!!


----------



## bacalo (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schnur beim Bespulen auf Rolle befestigen - wie am besten??*



			
				uziegler schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich benutze eigentlich schon immer den Spulenachsenknoten. Bisher allerdings nur mit Mono-Schnur. Der zieht sich schön fest und bisher konnte ich den auch durch Zug nicht wieder lösen. Beim Neubespulen war Abschneiden angesagt.
> Hier der Link:
> http://www.petry.newcon.de/Knoten.htm#Spulenachsknoten


 
Herzliches Petri Dank

für diesen klassen#6  Link!!

Allzeit Petri
bacalo


----------

